# hog bait



## ~kev~ (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone have a good recipe for hog bait? I set up my first trap, using corn as the bait. The pigs ate the corn right up to the front of the trap but did not go in. What can I use to entise them to enter the trap??


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just mix some vegetables in with the corn in the trap, and pour some honey over the top. It is also a good idea to set the trap up open with food in it (I mean locked open, unable to be tripped) to let them get comfortable eating in it before actually trying to trap them. That way, they don't hesitate when going into your trap.

:2cents:

:sniper:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

You can also use sweet feed hogs love that.


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

What does the bottom of your trap look like? If the fencing is exposed and their hoofs can contact the metal often times they will not enter, especially if they have had experience with traps. Hogs learn fast and it takes some doing to keep up with them. Try covering the bottom of the trap with dirt and smallish branches.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I know a guy who swears that motor oil is the best hog bait there is. According to him, a little on the ground drives them nuts. Supposedly they like to roll around in the oily dirt. His buddy had an old tractor that broke down on his ranch so it sat in one spot for a few days and had pretty bad oil leak. When they returned to work on the tractor there were hogs fighting to get under the tactor to wallow. They shot hogs on three seperate occasions on the same spot.


----------

